

Even more xkcd-style graphs, with SVG filters - zellyn
http://bl.ocks.org/3987890

======
zellyn
I also tried doubling all sizes, to make it larger, but the animation lost its
satisfying smoothness.

------
zellyn
Now with what Mike Bostock called "Dr. Katz-style" animation.

